# change of car maybe??



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

been thinking of changing my car for the last couple of weeks my options are

Honda s2000
Lotus elise
Porsche Boxster
350Z

Want something as easy to live with as the TT but without the reliability problems. i.e. common faults. any one had any experience of these cars?? any info would be great thanx


----------



## sotos (Sep 22, 2006)

From my point of view if you don't want "common faults" or small problems that cost big cash then go for a Japanese car and forget about German luxury and styling.....


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Of the four I would go for the Boxster or S2000. 350Z is fast but impracticle and the Elise is a Lotus

The Boxster can be expensive to run and dealers are poor bur they are very practicle.

The S2000 is expensive to insure but the dealers are amazing and servicing is cheap.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

we are saving our pocket money for a 350z - best out of that bunch easily!
Did you know you can get 2 sets of golf clubs in the boot. WTF? Only know because the Nissan salesman was quick to point this out - go figure.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

My work buddy has an S2000 and to be honest I can't fault it. Revs to over 9000 and goes like stink. He's just had it shipped to America for a Turbo fitting and major rebuild too. Expects in the region of 500bhp when it's back - so it will really fly then!

(I'm a fan face)


----------



## FalseTTs (Dec 13, 2006)

Had BoxsterS from new for 5 years with no faults whatsoever. Not actually that expensive for servicing either. Would definitely have one again.

Tracy


----------



## FalseTTs (Dec 13, 2006)

Had BoxsterS from new for 5 years with no faults whatsoever. Not actually that expensive for servicing either. Would definitely have one again.

Tracy


----------



## Stav (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a VX220 which is essentially a more practical Elise (apparently) but it really was anything but..... just getting in and out was a pain in the arse, before we start talking about luggage space, leaks, getting the weekly shop, crap heater, permanently being misted up...... however you can forgive it anything for that roof off blast around the twisties!!  So rewarding to drive from a pure petrolheads perspective unfortunately if you have to live with it everyday it'll wear you down!


----------



## scigib (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd go for the Honda they are bombproof. The boxter weighs the same as a Double decker so unless you go for the larger engine they are like a dead dog I know cos I made the mistake of getting the 2.7 version. The lotus is a skateboard with a dodgy roof(a fast skateboard) plus they are not rekowned for their reliability a bit like a TT really, :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

If I didn't have my TT 225 Quattro Coupe, I would have a 350Z.

Joe


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

I changed to an Elise (& wife took over the TT, so we have both).

Looking at the other cars you mention, I'm guessing budget-wise you could go for a newer, Toyota-engined Elise. Despite the Lotus reputation I've had less go wrong with the Elise in its first year (nothing in fact), than I did when we first got the TT (recall, then a variety of electrical glitches etc..). So far doesn't leak, and it has aircon which helps stop the misting up.

Having said that it's a very different car (as you'll find if you go to test drive one - which you might as well for a bit of fun). Not designed for smooth getting in and out in tight spaces or big shopping trips, or for motorway or A-road cruising.

But if you want something that feels fantastic for some back-road blasts, (where it doesn't matter that the radio is crap), it's a superb drive.

So depends what you want. I'd say the other cars you mention are more comparable with the TT in terms of purpose; the Elise is more a bare-bones sports car (which is what I wanted, but you may not).


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Martin_TT said:


> been thinking of changing my car for the last couple of weeks my options are
> 
> Honda s2000
> Lotus elise
> ...


What age of S2000 you looking at?

What about the Z4?


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

I went for the Boxster 3.2s & haven't regretted it for a minute 

I remember looking at a 350z before i bought the TT - came away thinking how cheap it looked & how there was hardly any boot space thanks to the huge strut brace in the way (sorry any 350z owners just my opinion).

Depends what your needs are - test drive them all then decide whats best for you


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd go with the Boxster S or the S2000 if I were you...

Elise is a fantastic car, but its not an everyday car. 350Z - well its a Nissain and IMO the interior is bloody awful.

Servicing on the Boxster is not that bad, 2 year servicing after all, will probably sell mine before it needs its next one, but try these guys for servicing, as I was told when I bought mine from them, they would be the first non-Porsche garage, to be given Porsche approved servicing:

www.camtune.com

Based in Godalming, so not exactly a million miles from Wokingham. There is also another company nr Reading that do good/cheap work on Porsche, will try and remember the name for you...

Boxster also keeps its value better than the rest too! As for running costs, yeah its juicy, but thats the only thing I can fault it on, but then the roar of the engine its rude not to boot it :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I went from a Revo'd 225 TTC to a Cayman S.

I can't be dealing with cars that have no roof, so the Cayman S was the only 'real' step up for me.

Have you considered the Cayman S Martin?

I may have one for sale if you're interested :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Just one thing I'd like to say about the 350Z; have you seen the very latest version, inside and out and have you driven it?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS The Porsches are very very much more expensive to buy and run, so it's not a good comparison. Where do you draw the line? Why not a Ferrari and be done with. IMHO I think the 350Z is the next best thing to the original iconic TT  in that price range.

Joe


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

But the S2000 is a very good comparison and is a far surperior car to the 350Z....

Nissan or Honda, know where my money would go.... If your talking brand new 350Z, then an older Boxster is in the price range and then there is no contest. Boxster would hold its value more, better car all round..


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> PS The Porsches are very very much more expensive to buy and run, so it's not a good comparison.


Running costs on my Cayman S have been nothing more than fuel in the last 15 months (oh, and a new set of wiper blades).

First service (at 2years or 20k) is quoted at Â£350.

Tyres will be around Â£800 for a set of 4.

Not the end of the world, is it?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The new Zed interior is an improvement over the old one, but not a huge leap.

You will get 20-25 mpg 
service is every 9k

Car eats tyres..... :twisted:

rears every 8-10 k and fronts every other set of rears.

Dealers are almost as bad as Audi........ and you get a micra / note if its in for any work.

and as for practicality........... :lol:

Although I've had a weeks holiday worth of packing in it and two MTB's on a rack. So not all bad.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

If you want Reliability then the 350z or S2000. I'd go for the 350z as I like the way they sound and look, and I'm just not keen on the frantic driving style required for the Honda Vtecs.

I've owned 2 Boxsters and would recommend one any day, gret every day car, practical and very good drive.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Get backdraft kit then you'll keep your TT


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

r14n said:


> The new Zed interior is an improvement over the old one, but not a huge leap.
> 
> You will get 20-25 mpg
> service is every 9k
> ...


I`ve had 33 mpg and my rears lasted 13k but I drive like a wuss.

Now Ian, there`s one thing I have to pick you up on here, surely Audi dealers must be loads better than Nissan ones?? I have never heard as many complaints about dealer service until I bought a Nissan.

Having said this I just love the car, had it nearly 3 years, the car just gets better!!

Quality of interior not up to Audi standards though (although I have never owned an Audi)


----------

